

The Man vs. The Machine - thampiman
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-man-vs-the-machine-fivethirtyeight-films-signals/

======
mathteacher1729
I wonder how Magnus Carlsen or Fabiano Caruana would fare against the world's
best chess playing computer.

Somewhat related article:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/sports/sports_nut/2014/09/sinq...](http://www.slate.com/articles/sports/sports_nut/2014/09/sinquefield_cup_one_of_the_most_amazing_feats_in_chess_history_just_happened.html)

